
Hubris, Passion and Customer Development - Steve Blank - Cmccann7
http://steveblank.com/2010/12/15/hubris-passion-and-customer-development/?utm_source=founder411&utm_medium=founder411
======
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2008262>

